# Adding amp to 2001 325 ci - questions



## jkingston (Oct 8, 2010)

First of all, I cannot locate a factory amp at all in this 2001 325 ci convertible. Correct me if I am wrong, but i have looked all in the trunk area and at this point I am assuming there is not a factory amp in the car. It has the OEM business CD with 5 1/4" door and 4"rear side panel speakers. The 2nd question is, will there be a remote on/off out on the OEM deck that I can prompt the amp with ?

Thanks


----------



## five.two.five (Jan 29, 2008)

Factory amplifier is located on the passenger side of the trunk.

View attachment 2001 BMW 325CI audio wiring diagram.pdf


----------



## jkingston (Oct 8, 2010)

*01 325 ci*

Thanks for the reply, nice setup. Thanks for the diagram also, and according to it if I have the "Base" audio system there may not be a factory amp.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

jkingston said:


> First of all, I cannot locate a factory amp at all in this 2001 325 ci convertible. Correct me if I am wrong, but i have looked all in the trunk area and at this point I am assuming there is not a factory amp in the car. It has the OEM business CD with 5 1/4" door and 4"rear side panel speakers. The 2nd question is, will there be a remote on/off out on the OEM deck that I can prompt the amp with ?
> 
> Thanks


All USA E46 came with an amp in the trunk, yours must be under the left trim in your trunk.

This also can help you install an aftermarket amp without cutting or splicing your OEM wires: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=486152


----------

